# Is there any way to avoid this?



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I dont like the way these inside corners turned out. Is there any way to avoid this type of pattern mismatch? Another thing, is whenever I measure what to cut off the peice for this, sometimes it seems to stretch an awful lot. This particular corner, ended up with an extra 3/4" wrapped over, when I tried to just leave an 1/8"

What could I have done better/differently? I can usually work a little magic in the corners, but it didnt seem possible with this pattern.


----------



## dnj300 (Jan 17, 2018)

With that pattern paper you have your work cut out for you. Unless the inside corner is perfectly plumb(which they rarely are).
I really don't know what you could do aside from just sliding it a bit, but that will obviously leave creases and crinkles. Chose the lessor evil I guess. 
Sorry. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I would think the walls are not plumb, not much you can do about that.


----------



## deadend (Aug 1, 2013)

...get creative with a gold paint marker/Sharpie to lessen the visual effect...short of reframing the walls yourself and starting over...


----------



## Painting Practice (Jul 21, 2013)

You probably want to line up your pattern the corner and work outward each way after making sure you are lined up correctly, although I am only familiar with vinyl.


----------



## dnj300 (Jan 17, 2018)

Looking at the pic again, the problem is even worse bc the lines are not all mismatched in the same direction. Some are too high while others too low.. That's very odd, and pretty much impossible to fix with shifting the paper a bit. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

The fact that your horizontal lines seem to match fairly well would be an indication that being out of plumb is not the major problem. Where ever your final drop ends up you will have problems with that pattern matching. Just not going to get that pattern to match well on a non-factory edge with the diagonal elements. Deadends marker idea(or have some paint matched) seems like the best idea to me. The fact the lines are varying thickness will make this solution more acceptable.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Its out of plumb. i know that much. Its not that bad though. The problem is, its basically missing 1/4" of the strip due to corner overlap, and plumb correcting, so the diagonal lines are missing a chunk. It seems that other than wasting another strip, (which i didnt have, anyway) Theres nothing that can be done. Even if I had a matching marker, I dont think I could have done better.


----------



## dnj300 (Jan 17, 2018)

Only minor thing you can do is maybe take a black sharpie and kinda connect the lines that aren't matching up. Make it slightly less conspicuous.
Ugly paper, btw

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Or tell client/designer not to pick such complicated paper for a full bathroom. .?Jazzus. I feel your pain. Been there.

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

An old-timer told me that the key to hanging paper was to pay someone else to do it. He was so right!


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

You have to use two full strips and add the pattern back in to the second strip. I always account for this in my roll count when I do the take off. I know this adds to the cost of order, but rarely does anyone question it. If they do, I just tell them this is the amount of rolls needed to get the professional results that they expect. When adding the pattern back in, sometimes you have to leave a little extra width, match it in the corner with some overlap, and then trim it back into the corner. Sometimes with a pattern like yours you even have to get a little creative with the trim, like leaving some lines wrapped to make an intersection.
Another method to try if you don't have the extra material would be to wrap the corner with the full sheet, then make the cut in the corner with plexiglass to leave just enough through the corner, and then pull the remainder back into place to match the lines.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Yeah. That would have been very expensive. It was a 6X6 powder room with 12 foot ceilings, and 27" paper. The material was already ordered anyway, and I had just enough to do the room.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Woodco said:


> Yeah. That would have been very expensive. It was a 6X6 powder room with 12 foot ceilings, and 27" paper. The material was already ordered anyway, and I had just enough to do the room.


I ran into a situation like this one time and the client wasnt happy. I decided my only option was to install a 1/2 PVC cove moulding in the corner. It broke up the pattern and actually looked pretty good..


----------



## Packard (May 2, 2018)

No matter what you do, if there are 4 corners to a room, one corner will not match (except in rare instances).

I would include that corner-match-failure in my presentation. One corner will disappoint no matter what.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Packard said:


> No matter what you do, if there are 4 corners to a room, one corner will not match (except in rare instances).
> 
> I would include that corner-match-failure in my presentation. One corner will disappoint no matter what.


You dont understand. Thats not a kill corner. My kill corner actually turned out pretty good.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Woodco said:


> You dont understand. Thats not a kill corner. My kill corner actually turned out pretty good.


Then why did u put a seam there? Corner had too much curvature?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## dnj300 (Jan 17, 2018)

Stretch67 said:


> Then why did u put a seam there? Corner had too much curvature?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


No offense, but do you hang wallpaper.? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Stretch67 said:


> Then why did u put a seam there? Corner had too much curvature?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


All your cuts should be done in the corner..Your kills/ending spot should be above the door casing. And corners are never straight/level. Atleast that's how I do it. Complicated matches should be left for feature walls IMO.

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

dnj300 said:


> No offense, but do you hang wallpaper.?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I only hung paper once. But I've hung a few hundred miles of commercial vinyl/grass/micah/leaf etc. There are times I had to put partial relief cuts in a corner, but it was rare. And never all the way top to bottom. Usually the top half or bottom half.

Hbu?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Commercial is a different ballgame.

You HAVE to cut patterned paper in the corner. Even if its damn close to perfect, the piece on the overlapping wall would not be perfectly plumb. And, with 12 foot walls like this, the tiny bit off it was threw off the pattern 1/2" an inch toward the bottom.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Woodco said:


> Commercial is a different ballgame.
> 
> You HAVE to cut patterned paper in the corner. Even if its damn close to perfect, the piece on the overlapping wall would not be perfectly plumb. And, with 12 foot walls like this, the tiny bit off it was threw off the pattern 1/2" an inch toward the bottom.


That's interesting. Hung plenty of matched patterns. Seemed to always (99% of the time?) make it work by stretching or massaging the material in a outta plumb corner. Paper must not have the stretch the commercial goods do or something.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## dnj300 (Jan 17, 2018)

Stretch67 said:


> I only hung paper once. But I've hung a few hundred miles of commercial vinyl/grass/micah/leaf etc. There are times I had to put partial relief cuts in a corner, but it was rare. And never all the way top to bottom. Usually the top half or bottom half.
> 
> Hbu?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Yes, more residential than commercial. Point is was getting at is that with residential you always rip an inside corner so you can plumb correct as you work onto the next wall.
Impressive pic, btw. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

